
IVE HAD ENOUGH iQuit. Jobs done. Jony cashes out at Apple to run his own biz - notlukesky
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/jony_ive_leaves_apple/
======
ohiovr
Maybe we can have buttons that look like buttons again.

